# Opinions wanted on possible kayak upgrade



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

I just recently have a SOT Field and Stream Shadow Caster 12'3" and it is very comfortable, the seat raises 4" or so and even pulls up out of the way to stand. However it's big and heavy and goes nowhere fast. Now my Perception sport Sound 9'5" Sit














in,( badged West Marine Bahama) is a great cheap kayak. I spend 10- 12 hours or so a day fishing in it in the summer and have no problems. I'm 50 and not exactly small 6'1"230lbs. Both types have their advantages. Get both... LOL...In A perfect world.


----------



## Johnny O (May 11, 2018)

Drae1 said:


> Just to update, I got a great deal on a Lifetime Teton. I just spent 10 days at the cabin and I'm really enjoying it and it is so much more comfortable and easier to fish out of than my sit in.
> Thanks again everyone.


Congrats! Looks like a lot of fun. I hope you enjoy it for many summers to come.


----------

